# Student driving licence for foreigners



## twohybrid1 (Jan 20, 2014)

Two questions about the student driving licence for foreigners. 1) Can I drive alone or must I be accompanied by someone who has a full licence? 2) How long must I wait before I can apply for a full licence? One website says 1 month, another says 6 months.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

twohybrid1 said:


> Two questions about the student driving licence for foreigners. 1) Can I drive alone or must I be accompanied by someone who has a full licence? 2) How long must I wait before I can apply for a full licence? One website says 1 month, another says 6 months.


What student License? If you have a current license from your home country, just go to any LTO office, pay the fee, and exchange it for a regular Philippine drivers license. It's as simple as that.
Also, there is no longer a required drug test so the cost is very low..


----------



## twohybrid1 (Jan 20, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> What student License? If you have a current license from your home country, just go to any LTO office, pay the fee, and exchange it for a regular Philippine drivers license. It's as simple as that.
> Also, there is no longer a required drug test so the cost is very low..


I don't have a current license from my country. That is why I am applying for the Student license (permitted for those able to prove at least 5 months residence in the Philippines). What is not clear is if the Student License for Foreigners is the same as a Philippine student licence for Philippine learners. That is, can I use the license only when accompanied by a person who has a full licence.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

twohybrid1 said:


> I don't have a current license from my country. That is why I am applying for the Student license (permitted for those able to prove at least 5 months residence in the Philippines). What is not clear is if the Student License for Foreigners is the same as a Philippine student licence for Philippine learners. That is, can I use the license only when accompanied by a person who has a full licence.


Ah okay. If you have never had a drivers lic in your home country I would "assume" you would do things as a local would but the LTO office would know for sure. Hopefully, someone on the forum will have or have access to the correct info for you.

However, if you have an expired license from your country, you would need to take the written test here and a student lic is not needed.

Every travel book I have ever seen *strongly* suggests that a foreigner NOT drive here in the Philippines. But if you have never driven, this most surly is not the place to learn and then go out on the streets and highways.
I have driven over two million miles in 18 wheel semi trucks and charter buses and it takes ALL of that accident free experience to drive here without accidents.
So far that experience and a lot of luck has kept me out of harms way. But for a new/inexperienced driver, it's a good way to shorten your life by many years...


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

do you need to have I Card for getting a local license?

I have SG license, recognized here, but having a local license seem better after my last compromise ...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

ecureilx said:


> do you need to have I Card for getting a local license?
> 
> I have SG license, recognized here, but having a local license seem better after my last compromise ...


No. So far they have not included the I-card as a requirement. For your first lic here they do require a photo copy of the photo ID page in your passport. Thereafter you simply submit your old (Philippine) license to renew every three (3) years.
I do my renewal at a local LTO office in a SM mall. Last time I renewed it was simple, easy, and fast. I was done and joined my wife shopping in less than one hour.


----------

